# Powering off vs. sleep



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

When do you power off? When do you just sleep? I have only had my Kindle for about a week and I find that most of the time I'm inclined to just sleep, but then I end up leaving it on for long periods of time, like overnight. Just wondering what the benefits of either are...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mostly I make it sleep since it doesn't use power when its not on wireless and on sleep. But I treat my kindle like a phone by turning it off for at least ten minutes once a week.

every week when I defrag my laptop...I turn off my kindle. Most of the people here just put their k's to sleep, I think? from what I remember from another convo.


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

I let mine go to sleep by itself if I plan to use it in a short bit.

if I am done reading for a while though I turn it off.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I let it sleep, period. If a problem develops I will try turning it off to clear the memory, but that has never solved any problem. I have had my K for 2 months and it has been turned off maybe twice. I usually keep whispernet off unless specifically needed.

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I leave mine in sleep mode 99.9% of the time. As others have said, as long as the Whispernet is off, it isn't drawing any power.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Very rarely turn my Kindle off.  I put it in sleep mode when finished reading but if just leaving it for a few minutes I don't, knowing that if I don't get back to it, it will go to sleep on its' own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Like most others, I seldom turn Eleanor the K off, just let her sleep.  Mostly I turn her off by accident, when I am trying to turn Whispernet off and use the wrong switch.  Fortunately, she's very patient.



Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

When reading late into the night, I often go to sleep before my Kindle does.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I used to just let it sleep but i keep hearing people say that when they bring it out of sleep parts of the screensaver stays on the screen and they end up having to get a new one so now i let it sleep when im not using it during the day but i turn it off at night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't say I've ever had that problem; mine's not been turned off in some time....lazy thing seems to sleep most of the time since I'm on Kindleboards more than I'm on my Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with the 'never turn off' crowd.  I also don't turn WN off very often; I do plug it into recharge it every night.  I have WN off now as I'm traveling, though I did turn it on to get my newspapers this morning.  

Ann


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I leave mine on for weeks at a time. I think I've turned it off three times since August.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Liesle sleeps most of the time although I leave WN off except when I want to receive samples or books. I think I have powered off 3 times in 3 months. I charge my battery once a week, if I left WN on I think it would need recharging everyday or every other day.

Linda


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

I always leave mine on with Whispernet on so the NYT headlines blog can update frequently.  The charger is next to my bed, and I plug it in last thing before I go to sleep.  The battery indicator has never gone below about 80%, but typically I only read for about 3 hours a day.


----------



## wizard6 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have started powering mine off. I had two permanent smudges stay on my screen...*I think * they might have been residue left from screen savers, (some have alot of ink in them).I finally called Amazon and they over nighted me a new Kindle.  I am now turning mine off...it really isn't that hard to do. Amazon
was not surprised by my problem and were GREAT about replacement....however I am being very cautious!


----------



## wizard6 (Nov 9, 2008)

wizard6 said:


> I have started powering mine off. I had two permanent smudges stay on my screen...*I think * they might have been residue left from screen savers, (some have alot of ink in them).I finally called Amazon and they over nighted me a new Kindle.  I am now turning mine off...it really isn't that hard to do. Amazon was not surprised by my problem and were GREAT about replacement....however I am being very cautious!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Essensia said:


> typically I only read for about 3 hours a day.


Boy are we (and I proudly include myself in that) a bunch of bookworms.

Steve


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I turn mine off all the time and only turn Whispernet on when I use it. Is there any reason not to use the off/on switch?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I turn the power off on my Kindle unless I know that I am coming back to read in a few minutes.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Jinx just naps when I'm not reading. I only turn on the Whispernet when I want to download my samples or browse the store but then it goes off as soon as I'm done.*


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've turned my off 2 times since the 1st of September.  Once when it locked up and once accidentally while trying to turn off WN.
I only turn WN on when using it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

durphy said:


> I turn mine off all the time and only turn Whispernet on when I use it. Is there any reason not to use the off/on switch?


It's mechanical and it could break. Very remote possibility of that, but this has been mentioned a few times by the engineering types around here.

L


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I usually sleep my Kindle, but occasionally shut it off if something appears to be acting up. (Slower to open a book, slower to wake up.)


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I always turn mine off unless I'm going to be reading again very shortly. Unlike most of you seem to be saying, I find that my battery power dwindles more quickly even when it's in sleep mode. I only have the WN turned on when I want to download books/samples.


----------

